# im getting the runaround.



## Kenny3ton (Aug 5, 2015)

This is tiring trying to find a reliable person/source/whatever to deal with. Can i get a hint where a good place to start would be. Thanks all.


----------



## eastcoasthc (Aug 5, 2015)

Kenny3ton said:


> This is tiring trying to find a reliable person/source/whatever to deal with. Can i get a hint where a good place to start would be. Thanks all.


Kenny. Where u from


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 5, 2015)

This isnt a source board Kenny.


----------



## DF (Aug 5, 2015)

Unfortunately finding a reliable source takes time & effort.  If you are not willing do the work then you may as well order from any site & cross your fingers.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just keep putting the effort into the gym and keeping good hand mouth coordination with that fork.

Eventually it will work out. I got the run around from a buddy at work for 6-7 months until I talked to a different guy for my trt

But yeah we aren't a source board so you will be pissing in the wind when it comes to that.


----------



## Kenny3ton (Aug 5, 2015)

Df your right and i knew that would be one of the first responses i would get. I guess im getting discouraged after thinking im getting close then getting let down, but at least the let down hasnt involved any of my money yet. This is the first time actually participating vs reading then researching. DieYoungStrong is there such a thing even?


----------



## DF (Aug 5, 2015)

Kenny3ton said:


> Df your right and i knew that would be one of the first responses i would get. I guess im getting discouraged after thinking im getting close then getting let down, but at least the let down hasnt involved any of my money yet. This is the first time actually participating vs reading then researching. DieYoungStrong is there such a thing even?



There are boards with open sources yes, but again it's the keep your fingers crossed deal.


----------



## Kenny3ton (Aug 5, 2015)

Hydro im doing very well with my routines. And as far as the help with the gear and the reason we are speaking, my close friend (which was also the guy helping me out with "help") passed away last week. I can continue my regiments with other just at a much higher price and an uncertainty as to what im gona get. So i figured why not attempt to do what Billy (my friend) did and order myself. Again this is the first board ive posted on so sorry if its the wrong one. Im coming to the end of my rope and will have wasted time put in due to not buying a full cycle with all pcts etc up front bc of financial reasons. Thanks for the info


----------



## snake (Aug 5, 2015)

Maybe I'm missing something but one of your best friends passed away and you're worried about gear? Damn, if I lost one of my few really close friends, I doubt I would be able to drag myself into the gym for some time. I guess we all deal with our losses differently...


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 5, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This isnt a source board Kenny.


----------



## freestanding (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey kenny I would go with the higher price for sure, cause the net it really is crossing your fingers.  Sorry about your friend man. Everyone does handle it differently. My  friend would  be upset if i wasnt in the gym  busting  out  extra reps  for him  an I  would feel the same .


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 5, 2015)

Pm depo
He has the best gear


----------



## Kenny3ton (Aug 5, 2015)

U know i was hesitant to even mention the situation about my friend but i wanted to give a good explanation as to y im posting shit in places im unsure of (or as i now know, that i dont belong). Anyways this didnt happen yesterday *freestanding* and regardless as shitty as it is what happened i cant let it get me down to the point where it affects my life and family in a negative way. I still have my own priorities to concentrate on. Thanks for the lil bit of info ppl. Ima keep lookin. 
No matter what, stay focused, be positive and move forward! Life is what u make it and so is your body, do it big!


----------



## Magical (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## bsw5 (Aug 6, 2015)

And there's the awesome bike lmao


----------



## GSgator (Aug 6, 2015)

It's not good practice to openly try to look for a source.


----------



## HDH (Aug 6, 2015)

I feel ya bud, I remember when I didn't know who what when or where.

I rolled the dice and went international. First time turned out good, second time I got half the order and the time I went back to the first place.

It was when I stopped looking for it that it ended up being plentiful and I haven't looked back since.

Post up, stick around and roll the dice or post up, stick around and wait it out.

H


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 8, 2015)

snake said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but one of your best friends passed away and you're worried about gear? Damn, if I lost one of my few really close friends, I doubt I would be able to drag myself into the gym for some time. I guess we all deal with our losses differently...



When one of my "Friends"(dealers) dies there is little time to mourn. We'll get together say a few words and then its back to biz. I guess what I'm trying to say is I'm pretty sure the OP is speaking in code. I think "passed on" means "busted". Not sure how things go with you fellas and ur neck of the woods but when a dealer gets jammed up his home will be broken into by the bottom feeders hoping to find something the cops left behind. 
They will tear the place apart. Looking for hidden  spots. A guy I know just got hit. Word out there is that he was owed a good sized debt. Dude that owed decided to put in an anonymous call to LE. Guy was raided. As soon as the coast was clear dude breaks in and picks the bones clean. Guy had a loaded handgun and a good amount of dope. He'll be gone for a bit. All over a $900 debt.


----------



## strongbow (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey man I don't understand the problem. I just   another 100g cyp. This is like the 6th purch. Flawless. You must be to nervous about loosing the money. $201 and its in the box in 7 days. I don't know if that's expensive or cheap - but its easy. Comes in a sealed pack - impossible for a middle man to mess with. Just saying. But i have never gotten a source from this or any board.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Yaya (Aug 9, 2015)

JUST Like hdh said, I was in his boat

Hang in there... again this isn't a source board but u are free to do whatever... keep researching, in time it will come

Finding a domestic source isn't hard if ur smart

being smart here won't get u shit tho


----------



## GSgator (Aug 9, 2015)

Research and availability goes hand and hand you put your time in gain some respect and trust and usually doors open. There's a lot of guys here that's can also sniff out bullshitters as well I've seen it over the years so post numbers count for shit lol. I came on the boards for one thing to learn what I was going to be putting into my body and what side effects I would get from it and over the years I learned so much more then just the AAS aspect of it which was a pay off because the drugs don't account for much of the gains. I've also built some really good relationships with my fellow iron brothers hell I've even met a few personally it's a small Community and we all have one common goal and that goal is truly a LIFE STYLE.


----------



## freestanding (Aug 10, 2015)

That's right  gator its all about the iron. A great buddy will pick your sweaty ass up after squatting until you puke, an depends what day it is he might even throw a towel over   it for ya


----------



## Kenny3ton (Aug 10, 2015)

Damn Lol, ive been working 7/12s and have not had a chance to even take a peek at the post but thanks you guys for the good info, mostly! Btw i apparently dont have enough posts yet to pm so anyone that has tried give me some time ill get back to u. I actually did find a what seems is gona be a reliable source. Before my pal passed and ys he died to the guy that thought otherwise, he actually gave me one of his sources that i was reminded about by another friend i ran into at the gym. it was n a old text that was in my old iphone 5 that i dont use anymore and had forgotten about (imagine that). i havent sent the money yet bc i was tryin to a lil recon before hand. Anyways thanks again.


----------



## Kenny3ton (Aug 10, 2015)

Oyea i guess while im here does anyone know of a good way to check sources other google or is that the best way? Ive seen sites like eroids but it seem kinda sketchy and im unsure if i can believe anything i read on that website.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2015)

Kenny3ton said:


> Oyea i guess while im here does anyone know of a good way to check sources other google or is that the best way? Ive seen sites like eroids but it seem kinda sketchy and im unsure if i can believe anything i read on that website.


Yeah I wouldn't bother with eroids. Use Google and read everything you can. But there is always a chance it goes sour.

Some guys thing uncle z is a good source because of all his good reviews. What you don't see is that he pays sites to delete his negative reviews.  Also a source who is solid can suddenly go bad. It happens. It's the illegal drug trade. Just the way it is.


----------



## freestanding (Aug 10, 2015)

Kenny3ton said:


> Damn Lol, ive been working 7/12s and have not had a chance to even take a peek at the post but thanks you guys for the good info, mostly! Btw i apparently dont have enough posts yet to pm so anyone that has tried give me some time ill get back to u. I actually did find a what seems is gona be a reliable source. Before my pal passed and ys he died to the guy that thought otherwise, he actually gave me one of his sources that i was reminded about by another friend i ran into at the gym. it was n a old text that was in my old iphone 5 that i dont use anymore and had forgotten about (imagine that). i havent sent the money yet bc i was tryin to a lil recon before hand. Anyways thanks again.



Be careful about responding to someones pm , especially after a thread about source checks , just a helpful thought for ya


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 10, 2015)

I would contact someone with a connection to the East Germans....They have the good stuff


----------



## mikelazy (Aug 12, 2015)

Even in europe there are "good" sources...for sure.


----------

